# مصنع خرسانة جاهزة



## lcaptainl (30 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء الافادة ابحث عن دراسة جدوى لمصنع خراسانة جاهزة ؟
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم !


----------



## محمد النمر بياض (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lcaptainl (9 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.apolloinfratech.com/plant_30_technical_specification.html


----------



## شيرى الحليبى (17 أبريل 2011)

اريد دراسة جدوى للخرسانه الجاهزة ومصنع البلك
ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## yacoblamei (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

